# Đau nhức và mất ngủ, làm sao để khắc phục?



## nguyenlamtgn (3/9/19)

*Đối với dân công sở hằng ngày phải ngồi làm việc trong văn phòng tận 8 tiếng/ ngày điều này khó tránh khỏi những cơn đau nhức xưởng khớp, cơ và lưng. Đây là nguyên nhân dẫn đến việc mất ngủ hoặc ngủ không ngon giấc mỗi đêm.*

Ngủ là lúc giúp cơ thể được nghỉ ngơi, các cơ quan nội tạng bài tiết độc tố và tái tại lại năng lượng cho việc bắt đầu một ngày làm việc mới hiệu quả hơn. Tuy nhiên, một bạn trẻ ngày nay cứ  thường hay than phiền về giấc ngủ. Họ cứ trằn trọc  bởi những cơn đau nhức do yếu tố công việc ảnh hưởng một phần. Vậy làm thế nào để khắc phục hoặc hạn chế tối đa nhất có thể?






Đau nhức và mất ngủ - Làm sao để khắc phục?​
Thực tế, mỗi một vị trí bị đau đều sẽ có một tư thế ngủ phù hợp giúp bạn cảm thấy thoải mái hơn phần nào trong lúc ngủ và ngủ một giấc thất sâu đến sáng hôm sau. Đừng bỏ lỡ những tư thế ngủ tốt cho sức khỏe mà Thegioinem.com gởi đến bạn bên dưới này nha:

*Tư thế ngủ khi bị đau cổ*
Có 2 tư thế ngủ tốt nhất cho người bị đau cổ, đó là: nằm ngửa và nằm nghiêng. Tùy thuộc vào tư thế nào mà bạn cảm thấy thoải mái nhất thì nằm như vậy nhé. Điều cốt lõi cần lưu ý ở tư thế ngủ của người bị đau cổ là phải giữ cho phần cổ và cột sống được thư giản theo đường cong tự nhiên của nó.

Tuy nhiên, việc kết hợp với một chiếc gối ngủ phù hợp sẽ góp phần hạn chế những cơn đau khá là hiệu quả đấy ạ. Chiếc gối cần phải khớp với đường cong của cổ và phần vai, đồng thời không gây áp lực lên cổ. Và một yếu tố không thể thiếu giúp nâng đỡ cả cơ thể ngon giấc cả đêm, đó là nệm. Hãy đầu tư hẵn nệm, gối chất lượng cho gia đình mình sớm bạn nha.

*Biện pháp:* Nằm ngửa với 1 chiếc gối dưới đầu 1 chiếc gối dưới mỗi cánh tay sẽ giúp giảm đau cổ trong đêm. Nếu bạn thích nằm nghiêng, hãy chọn loại gối không quá cao, nó chỉ nên dày dưới 15cm và vừa rộng đến vai để giúp cổ luôn được giữ đúng tư thế. Nếu có thể, bạn nên chọn gối có hình dợn sóng sẽ dễ dàng ngủ ngon hơn đấy ạ

*Tư thế ngủ khi bị đau vai*
Nằm ngửa luôn là tư thế tốt nhất cho người bị đau vai, giúp cột sống lưng được duy trì theo tư thể tự nhiên và không tạo áp lực lên cơ thể trong suốt một đêm dài.

*Biện pháp:* Đặt 1 gối mỏng dưới đầu và 1 gối khác ở vùng dạ dày. Việc ôm gối sát bụng sẽ giúp phần vai ổn định hơn.  Hoặc nếu bạn thích nằm nghiêng, hãy nằm nghiêng bên vai mà bạn không đau nhé.

*Tư thế ngủ khi bị đau lưng*
Thay vì phải gánh chịu những cơn đau nhức lưng vô tội vạ thì cớ sao không tìm cho bản thân một giải pháp hoàn hảo để ngủ tròn giấc mà không bị làm phiền bởi đau lưng.

*Biện pháp:*
*-* Hãy thử nằm ngửa với một chiếc gối ở đầu và một chiếc gối dùng để kê 2 đầu gối xem nào? Chiếc gối ở vị trí 2 đầu gối sẽ giữ cho phần lưng dưới được điều chỉnh phù hợp và giải tỏa áp lực đè nè nén lên phần cột sống lưng.

- Một tư thế khác bạn cùng không nên bỏ qua, đó là nằm nghiêng và kẹp gối ở giữa 2 đầu gối. Qúy quyết tạo nên sự kỳ diệu ở đây chính là chiếc gối giữ cho hông, xương chậu và cột sống được điều chỉnh đúng tư thế.

- Đồng thời sự cân bằng từ chiếc nệm cũng là nhân tốt góp phần nâng đỡ hoàn hảo cho trọng lượng của cơ thể, khớp với các vùng: đầu, vai, lưng, hông và chân mang đến sự thoải mái tối đa khi ngủ.

*Tư thế ngủ khi bị đau hông*
Sau hàng giờ ngồi liên tục thì phần hông phải chịu áp lực rất nhiều, chính vì thế bạn nên nghỉ ngơi với tư thế nghiêng sang 1 bên kèm theo đó là chiếc gối nhỏ nằm giữa 2 gối. Tác dụng của chiếc gối giúp phân tán trọng lượng cơ thể đều hơn, đồng thời giảm bớt áp lực cho vùng hông và xương chậu.

Cần lưu ý: chiếc nệm êm ái sẽ giúp phần hông bạn được nâng đỡ tốt hơn và dễ dàng ngon giấc đấy nhé.

*Tư thế ngủ khi bị đau đầu*
Đau đầu thường khiến bạn cảm thấy khó chịu nhất, đặc biệt là khó thể nào ngon giấc. Theo các chuyên gia y tế cho rằng, việc nằm ngửa với 2 tay duỗi thẳng sang 2 bên sẽ giúp cho đầu, cổ và cột sống lưng thẳng hàng.

Mặc khác, nệm, ga, gối và yếu tố ánh sáng cũng góp một phần không nhỏ trong việc tạo ra không gian nghỉ ngơi hoàn hảo nhất. Nếu bạn vẫn đang băn khoăn với các chứng đau nhức, khó ngủ thì hãy để Thegioinem.com gợi ý cho mình một số dòng nệm phù hợp với tình trạng sức khỏe hiện tại của mình nha.

_Hy vọng bài viết này sẽ hữu ích đối với bạn !!_


----------

